# Logging Fatality in New York



## 63sportsman (Aug 3, 2011)

*Man killed by falling tree in logging accident*​
Associated Press

WARRENSBURG, N.Y. — State Police in Warren County say a 52-year-old man died after he was struck by a falling tree trunk while he was logging property in Warrensburg.

Police say Robert Denton was found by a co-worker around 2 p.m. Tuesday. Emergency responders and Warren County Coroner Dr. Paul Bachman were called to the scene.
—Copyright 2011 Associated Press


----------

